
Show HN: Cliplingo – turns YouTube into spaced repetition language learning - Ondrej72
https://www.cliplingo.com
======
Ondrej72
What was originally a simple tool for my own learning and memorising, turned
into a real project for everyone.

Youtube is full of great content for learning videos. But there hasn’t been a
way to organise them with spaced repetition. I love to learn the grammar or
collocations from YT videos but then I fail to remember what I’ve just
learned.

Cliplingo automatically prompts the video from the lesson that need to be
revised, by the rules of spaced repetition. Each repetition will play a
different video with the given topic, so you will not see the same video over
and over again.

~~~
BukhariH
Currently working on my French - was super interested to use this but it's not
working.

Looks like the request to:

[https://www.cliplingo.com/lesson/start?id=18](https://www.cliplingo.com/lesson/start?id=18)

Returns an empty video id:
[https://pastebin.com/8JemA2T3](https://pastebin.com/8JemA2T3)

Hopefully you can fix it soon - super excited to use it!

~~~
Ondrej72
Thanks for heads up! It is fixed now.

